# Caught A Monster



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Monster 7 lb bass 26 inches caught on a 4 and half inche yozuri crystal minnow casted on some rocks reel it back over them and got slammed hard and pulled this up on the back and about peed myself because it was my first cast of the day and i caught the biggest bass i have ever caught


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Incredible!


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

it is gorgeous lol over the last two weeks i have caught a 40 inch red 4lb speck and now a 7lb bass lol pretty soon here its probably gonna go cold turkey on the thicker fish thats how it usually is but i sure am enjoyin it i just need to find someone who does bass mounts


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Them some big fish you been catching!

That 26 incher would likely win a kayak in this month's Kayak Bass Fishing Freshwater Challange! The 40 inch red would be a great start toward the three reds in the KBF saltwater series.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Farmer said:


> Them some big fish you been catching!
> 
> That 26 incher would likely win a kayak in this month's Kayak Bass Fishing Freshwater Challange! The 40 inch red would be a great start toward the three reds in the KBF saltwater series.


 
on wht kayak wars or wht and is to late to enter


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I would have quit and gone home after that first cast. No way the day could get any better. Awesome!


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

thats wht i did i went back though and hooked up on another big one 7 pounder and he spit the hook


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

SpeckWrecker said:


> on wht kayak wars or wht and is to late to enter


Go to Kayakbassfishing.com. They run challanges in both fresh and saltwater. The site is a little confuising but once you finsd your way around its easy enough. Its not too late to enter but you have to be entered before you catch a fish so these fish would not work....

I've posted about KBF in the PFF kayak forum. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/kbf-saltwater-challenge-oct-15-nov-30-a-99256/

PM me if you have problems.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

im goin to enter in next months bass tourney seein how i almost had two 7 pounders within in an hour


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

SpeckWrecker said:


> im goin to enter in next months bass tourney seein how i almost had two 7 pounders within in an hour


I am entered.... if u want company at the spot then just holler :whistling:


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a lunker fo sho.
Great catch


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

jealousyyy lol


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

josh man if u wanna go bass fishing with me hit me up bro ill put u on some


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome catch! It was good to see a good bass report in the kayak section. (Not too many saltwater fish up her in TN.  )


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

gottafish said:


> Awesome catch! It was good to see a good bass report in the kayak section. (Not too many saltwater fish up her in TN.  )


more to come my man more to come but mostly will be saltwater lol


----------

